# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  for information, picture real winstrol

## tuttoperte

picture of new and real winstrol 
1pic news box, 2pic winstrol, 3pics winstrol after 8 hours.

----------


## Grizzly420

Im no expert on winstrol but i say you got shorted man maybe just me

----------


## ajfina

> Im no expert on winstrol but i say you got shorted man maybe just me


what do u meant bro?
they r totally real

----------


## juicy_brucy

nice pics...
good gear too! 
100% legit...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Winstrol Exp date 2010
Lote X001

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for sharing the pics of real Zambs, bro!

----------


## MichaelCC

real one for sure - no need to say more ...
thanx for sharing pic

----------


## Grizzly420

I was just talking about the quantity in the bottle like i said no expert i just looked liked it settled didnt mean to upset u ajfina

----------

